# Anvil Cg - Williamsburg



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

Anvil CG was OK. Everyone on this forum who warned us about the train tracks so close by, and the noise --- you were right. Although we stayed on the opposite side of the CG, all sites are pretty darn close to the track and pretty noisy. Didn't really disturb my sleep much, or the ambiance really. Our site was right by a decently travelled road though --- that did more to ruin the camping experience than did the train.

CG is small. Sites are very small, or at least ours was. Hard to fit our TV on the site, and then the fire ring was very close to both the TV and TT. Pool is small. Showers were reasonably clean. Not worth the $42-50/night IHO.

We mainly chose this site because it is the only CG on the shuttle to the main theme parks etc. After taking the shuttle a day, we now know that we don't want to ride the shuttle ever again really. So, next year when we go back, it will be to a different CG. Probably Chippokes, as many others have advised (including several from this site).

Not that I am complaining







This was our best trip this summer! Water Country USA and Busch Gardens Europe were just great!!!! We were able to ride so much with our 5 yo and 13 yo --- I was really surpised at how satisfied we all were doing the rides all together, depsite our age differences. We will definitely be returning! It didn't hurt that the weather was absolute perfection! The trip makes me consider a 2-year, multi-park, ultd. pass.

Hope everyone else had a great holiday weekend! Beth


----------

